# Low oil pressure light trigger PSI?



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

At what PSI does the low oil pressure light trigger? The light does not come on however... 

I installed a NewSouth oil PSI gauge and notice: 

On first start of the day- 60psi idle 
After the oil heats up- steadily drops until 10psi idle. 
When at 2000 RPM 30-40psi 
When boosting heavily- 60+psi 

I have no strange noises or chain clacking. Should I be concerned? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## slayer450 (Mar 23, 2013)

Usually 8psi will set the light. 

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

Dam I'm cutting it close then...


----------



## slayer450 (Mar 23, 2013)

What oil are you running. You may want to try rotella 15-40. I had a problem with my turbo eclipse where the oil light would come on at an idle 500 miles after a change. I think it was the heat from the turbo turning it into water. Changed to rotella and no more light.

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

Ya I'm using GTX Titanium I believe that's 5/30w. So basically you're recommending thicker oil.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

wow 10psi? Both of my 1.8ts were around 18...


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

I know right. I am at 5000 elevation if that makes a difference. If the oil light comes on I'll start with the pickup tube/pump and tensioner/chain. If it's still low then it's my bearings and I'll just have to run thicker oil until I can swap in some forged rods. 

Luckily there seem to be no ill effects, clacking, ticking, or knocking so I'm not worried as much as curious.


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

*Solved*

Here we have an issue with the 42DD relocation kit. For whatever reason it reads low on the pressure gauge. It's ~20psi off! I always knew not to connect my oil temp gauge to the relocation kit but had never heard of it negatively affecting the oil PSI. Does anyone else have this kit and oil psi issues? Luckily this means my PSI is fine. No wonder the oil pressure light never triggered. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5646925-Oil-pressure-VRT


----------

